# [postfix] Relay access denied



## Sebastian Wramba (14. April 2008)

So liebe Gemeinde,

ich habe es vollbracht postfix und dovecot zu installieren. Was ich getan habe:

Postfix per aptitude installiert, die aliases angepasst. Dann hab ich dovecot installiert und einen User namens "mailuser" für die Adresse mail@... angelegt und kann nun auch schön die Mails aus /var/mail/mailuser abholen.

Was noch nicht geht: E-Mails versenden. Wenn ich eine E-Mail versenden will, passiert folgendes:



			
				Auszug aus /var/log/mail.log hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Apr 14 17:17:15 xen05 postfix/smtpd[25890]: connect from ip-78-94-82-122.PH-1413G-BSR64K-02.ish.de[78.94.82.122]
> Apr 14 17:17:26 xen05 postfix/smtpd[25890]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from ip-78-94-82-122.PH-1413G-BSR64K-02.ish.de[78.94.82.122]: 554 5.7.1 <NOSPAM@gmail.com>: Relay access denied; from=<NOSPAM@mitsterbezentrale.de> to=<NOSPAM@gmail.com> proto=ESMTP helo=<[192.168.0.134]>
> Apr 14 17:17:52 xen05 postfix/smtpd[25890]: disconnect from ip-78-94-82-122.PH-1413G-BSR64K-02.ish.de[78.94.82.122]



Was kann ich tun, damit ich auch Mails verschicken kann?

Gruß, Sebastian


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. April 2008)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere musst Du einen IP-Bereich angeben dem es erlaubt ist ueber den Mail-Server zu senden.
Alternativ kannst Du auch festlegen dass per SASL authentifizierte User senden duerfen.


----------

